# Monk's AC bonus?  Dodge? Deflection? Other?



## NewJeffCT (Dec 4, 2009)

what sort of bonus is it to AC - it's not clear from the PHB.  I would think it's a Dodge bonus, but the monk's AC bonus also applies when the monk is denied his Dex bonus or when flat-footed, so that means it's not quite a dodge bonus, as you normally don't get a dodge bonus then

Thanks


----------



## gamecat (Dec 4, 2009)

I think it's explicitly unnamed for a reason - it can stack w/ anything else.


----------



## Starbuck_II (Dec 4, 2009)

NewJeffCT said:


> what sort of bonus is it to AC - it's not clear from the PHB. I would think it's a Dodge bonus, but the monk's AC bonus also applies when the monk is denied his Dex bonus or when flat-footed, so that means it's not quite a dodge bonus, as you normally don't get a dodge bonus then
> 
> Thanks




It's its own type.

It applies to touch AC making similar to dodge AC, but not exactly one.


----------



## Corsair (Dec 4, 2009)

Starbuck_II said:


> It's its own type.
> 
> It applies to touch AC making similar to dodge AC, but not exactly one.




Minor correction:  All AC counts for touch except armor, shield, and natural armor.




			
				SRD said:
			
		

> *Touch Attacks:* Some attacks disregard armor, including shields and natural armor. In these cases, the attacker makes a touch attack roll (either ranged or melee). When you are the target of a touch attack, your AC doesn’t include any armor bonus, shield bonus, or natural armor bonus. All other modifiers, such as your size modifier, Dexterity modifier, and deflection bonus (if any) apply normally.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Dec 4, 2009)

Corsair said:


> Minor correction:  All AC counts for touch except armor, shield, and natural armor.




You are correct on that - I just wanted to see if I missed something on the monk's AC due to my old age or something.


----------



## Vegepygmy (Dec 5, 2009)

gamecat said:


> I think it's explicitly unnamed for a reason - it can stack w/ anything else.



That's correct.  Personally, I think it should be an insight bonus, but officially it's unnamed.


----------



## bykov (Dec 10, 2009)

Vegepygmy said:


> That's correct.  Personally, I think it should be an insight bonus, but officially it's unnamed.




I second this. 

Bykov.


----------



## Starbuck_II (Dec 10, 2009)

Vegepygmy said:


> That's correct. Personally, I think it should be an insight bonus, but officially it's unnamed.



 But making it Insight would nerf the Monk's AC maximum since they would lose Insight bonus to AC (possibly to obtain through spells, class features, or magic items).
Example, Dusty Rose Prism Ioun Stone adds +1 Insight to AC.


----------



## Vegepygmy (Dec 10, 2009)

Starbuck_II said:


> But making it Insight would nerf the Monk's AC maximum since they would lose Insight bonus to AC (possibly to obtain through spells, class features, or magic items).



That's a feature, not a bug. 

Seriously, though...insight bonuses are rare enough that I don't really think it's a "nerf."


----------



## dragonfriend7738 (Mar 31, 2012)

Sorry to use a _revive_ spell on a long decomposed thread, but I have a question that's relevant here.  A Saint (BoED, 185) gains an AC insight bonus equal to their Wisdom modifier that acts in the same capacity as a Monk's AC bonus.

Would this actually stack with a monk's AC bonus?  If so, then dayum.


----------



## orion90000 (Mar 31, 2012)

dragonfriend7738 said:


> Sorry to use a _revive_ spell on a long decomposed thread, but I have a question that's relevant here.  A Saint (BoED, 185) gains an AC insight bonus equal to their Wisdom modifier that acts in the same capacity as a Monk's AC bonus.
> 
> Would this actually stack with a monk's AC bonus?  If so, then dayum.




Yes, if it is untyped then it stacks as long as your DM doesn't object.


----------



## frankthedm (Mar 31, 2012)

dragonfriend7738 said:


> Saint (BoED, 185) gains an AC insight bonus equal to their Wisdom modifier that acts in the same capacity as a Monk's AC bonus.
> 
> Would this actually stack with a monk's AC bonus?  If so, then dayum.



Overpowered things are to be expected from the _Book of Vile Furries_. I don't know if that option will necessarily break the monk, but many entries in that book make you wonder WFT the writer was thinking.


----------



## Dandu (Mar 31, 2012)

dragonfriend7738 said:


> Sorry to use a _revive_ spell on a long decomposed thread, but I have a question that's relevant here.  A Saint (BoED, 185) gains an AC insight bonus equal to their Wisdom modifier that acts in the same capacity as a Monk's AC bonus.
> 
> Would this actually stack with a monk's AC bonus?  If so, then dayum.




I am underwhelmed.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 31, 2012)

FWIW, the Shiba Protector also gains that stacking Wis bonus to AC...and attacks & damage.

Note to self- check out Saint PrCl for inclusion in monk DB.


----------



## RUMBLETiGER (Mar 31, 2012)

It's a Monkey Bonus.

Does not stack with Brachiation*.*

...and I just felt like saying something useless.  Carry one with whatever else you were doing.


----------



## dragonfriend7738 (Apr 1, 2012)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> FWIW, the Shiba Protector also gains that stacking Wis bonus to AC...and attacks & damage.
> 
> Note to self- check out Saint PrCl for inclusion in monk DB.





Unfortunately, Saint is a template rather than a PrC. Only +2 ECL, but that can still throw off someone's build sometimes. :shrug: Figured that might be important to note for your database.



frankthedm said:


> Overpowered things are to be expected from the _Book of Vile Furries_. I don't know if that option will necessarily break the monk, but many entries in that book make you wonder WFT the writer was thinking.




Well, when you get a Saint that's a VoP Monk, well, you're looking at Dex plus Monk AC bonus plus Wis mod plus VoP AC bonuses all stacking up- and any VoP character can qualify for the Saint template at level six.


----------

